# live trees for aviary?



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

Can you give me a list ,or send me in the right direction, of any live bushes,plants or trees that are safe for doves that are outdoors? Thanks,Kim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thumpersalley said:


> Can you give me a list ,or send me in the right direction, of any live bushes,plants or trees that are safe for doves that are outdoors? Thanks,Kim



Hi thumpersalley,

This is really not a bird emergency so please use your other thread that has been moved to GENERAL DISCUSSIONS for responses.

Thank you.


Members,
*PLEASE USE OTHER THREAD FOR RESPONSES*


----------

